# [Excel 2007] Doppelklick öffnet auch leere Mappe



## Snape (15. September 2007)

Moin,
wenn ich eine Excel-Datei doppelklicke, wird zu dem ausgewählten Dokument auch noch 
eine leere Mappe1 geöffnet. Das möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Weiß jemand, wie ich das 
abstellen kann?

Danke.


----------



## computerfee (17. September 2007)

Hi,

es gibt Parameter, die man beim Starten von Excel mitangeben kann.

/e soll verhindern, dass eine leere Mappe mitgeöffnet wird.

Schau mal bei deinen Datei-Verknüpfungen nach.


Viele Grüße
ComputerFee


----------



## Snape (17. September 2007)

Moin,
ich habe bei den Dateiverknüpfungen für XLS stehen:

"D:\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE" /e

und bei DDE-Nachricht:

[open("%1")]

Kannst Du denn eine Excel-Datei doppelklicken, ohne dass zusätzlich eine leere Mappe geöffnet wird? Also ich habe bislang auf allen Rechnern, auf denen Office 2007 (verschiedene Versionen) installiert ist, das von mir beschriebene Verhalten bei Excel festgestellt.


----------



## computerfee (17. September 2007)

Ups, ich habe doch tatsächlich deine Excel-Version überlesen. *schäm*
Hier habe ich nur Office XP und dort funktioniert dieser Parameter.

Hast du mal in deiner Excel-Hilfe gesucht? Dort habe ich die Parameter für XP gefunden.

Viele Grüße
ComputerFee


----------



## Snape (17. September 2007)

Hi,
es ist der gleiche Parameter, nutzt aber überhaupt nichts. Weder bei Doppelklick noch beim manuellen Aufruf mit excel.exe /e "blub.xls" bleibt die leere Mappe1 weg.


----------

